# It's that time again - opinions on these puppies!



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking for some outside eyes to tell me what they honestly think of these little girls... 
Pedigree here: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=277049


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

All I can tell you is they are perfect!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*Green Girl!* My favorite color - but I think she's the nicest looking.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I like them in the order you have them posted. REd and Green both appear to have nice anguation fore and aft, but I prefer Red's head. She is more open through the eye and her expression is softer and sweeter as a result. Just not enough angles on Green for me. Hard to tell from a sitting shot, but Red also appears to have good bone, and nice straight front legs. She's a nice little package.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I really like Red girl, my opinion is the same as a Shelly's (Sterregold).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think you should even consider keeping Red Girl. She's just not what you're looking for.
Please send her here immediately. She really does something to me, just makes me melt all over.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, I would say Red, Pink, then Green. I'm not a big fan of Pink's head but I like her better than Green. Red seems to be the best overall. Cute puppies! I need another one....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If I were to pick just one, I would pick red girl. I like her face.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Red girl is beautiful!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yep, I was debating between red and pink--green, from the photo, looks a bit straighter in the shoulder than the other two.

Red does appear to have more of the package--but if I were you, I'd keep a close eye on where you place pink because that could be the sleeper--depends on how that head grows as it grows into those ears.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the red one best... the cute round fluffy head on her is the best out of the three. She also has the happy look and not the sad look that some have. However I like the ears on the pink one.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I first looked at the thread and thought pink...and I've just come back to post and still think pink. They're all beautiful though!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I go with Red. Seems to have most substance, shorter body, front set more under her. Her head picture of course is cuter but her ears are up vs. not. Cuties!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll take Pink Girl, she looks just perfect to me. They all do, but I like her color best !!


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I go with Red. Seems to have most substance, shorter body, front set more under her. Her head picture of course is cuter but her ears are up vs. not. Cuties!!!!


Ditto this. But somehow I am in love with the color of the Pink girl, so I would really have a problem between the two. How are their personalities vs. what you are looking for. What do they look like head on and from the rear?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Am./Can. CH. Waynewood's Classic Gold (Higgins) is Tyson's maternal great grandfather!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

pink i think, sooo cute they are


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm loving Red girl! What a beautiful little pup!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

without a doubt red girl shows up in the picks.... but who moves better Red or Pink?


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

*Put me on Team RED !!!*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RED, just look at that face!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-from the pictures, I like Red Girl but I would want to see her on the ground and on the move.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotta go with red right now


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone - Red is my favorite this week!  As far as movement they are all nice, but Green floats! 

It's very tempting to keep them all!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SunGold said:


> Thanks everyone - Red is my favorite this week!  As far as movement they are all nice, but Green floats!
> 
> It's very tempting to keep them all!


Green's movement does not surprise me, based on her picture. Although she is more moderately angled than is my preference, she appears to be matched front and rear and has enough length of body so that interference should not be a problem. It will be interesting to see how they continue to develop!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful pups! I would say Red closely followed by Pink, but if green "floats" as she moves... then I say you have to keep all 3!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I loved them all so much I sent an inquiry on the next litter. (I would prefer a boy)
but, pink is my fav!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Red is my favorite!!!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry everyone for resurrecting an old thread. I just HAD to know which of these girls, Red, Green, or Pink, Dazzle is from your website, SunGold.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

mistydaiz said:


> Sorry everyone for resurrecting an old thread. I just HAD to know which of these girls, Red, Green, or Pink, Dazzle is from your website, SunGold.


I'm pretty sure that Kara chose Green girl!


----------

